# iGoogle-Startseite aktualisiert die News nicht



## Claddagh (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo allerseits.

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner personalisierten iGoogle-Startseite...

Natürlich läuft dort bei einem langjährigen buffed-Fan auch das 'buffed.de:News'-Gadget.
Leider aktualisieren sich die Meldungen seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr (in einer der letzten
News geht es noch um die Ingame-Spielerehrungen mit Patch 3.3!)!

Kann es sein, daß die Werbung vor der buffed-Startseite für das Problem verantwortlich ist?
Kennt jemand das Phänomen oder hat vielleicht die passende Lösung?

Auf der Google-Seite scheint es jedenfalls nicht möglich zu sein, den Link zu verbiegen oder
irgendwelche Einstellungen anzupassen...

Danke für Euer Interesse,
Claddagh


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2010)

Claddagh schrieb:


> Natürlich läuft dort bei einem langjährigen buffed-Fan auch das 'buffed.de:News'-Gadget.
> Leider aktualisieren sich die Meldungen seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr (in einer der letzten
> News geht es noch um die Ingame-Spielerehrungen mit Patch 3.3!)!



Welche RSS-Quelle nutzt das Gadget denn?



> Kann es sein, daß die Werbung vor der buffed-Startseite für das Problem verantwortlich ist?
> Kennt jemand das Phänomen oder hat vielleicht die passende Lösung?



Wenn das "Gadget" unsere Portalseiten ausliest, wäre das sicher irgendwo weit entfernt möglich, dass Javascripte für Fehler sorgen - aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das der Fall ist, sondern eher unsere RSS-Feeds verwendet werden, die alle aktuell sind.


----------



## Claddagh (14. Januar 2010)

Habe grad mal ein wenig weitergesucht...

Bei Nachverfolgung des Links bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:

> Not Found
>
> The requested URL /world-of-warcraft/rss.xml was not found on this server.

Ich hoffe, das grenzt es etwas ein...!
Wurde den in letzter Zeit was geändert? Lief seit einer Ewigkeit perfekt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die schnelle Antwort,
Claddagh

PS.: Hab noch was gefunden (läuft aber aufs gleiche 'raus...):

> Google Gadgets für Ihre Webseite
> http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/rss.xml ist nicht verfügbar. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit einem anderen Ergebnis.


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2010)

Claddagh schrieb:


> > Google Gadgets für Ihre Webseite
> > http://www.buffed.de...arcraft/rss.xml ist nicht verfügbar. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit einem anderen Ergebnis.



Das RSS-Feed gibt es schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr - lief aber über mehrere Monate als "Fallback" bis 99% der Anwender die neuen Feeds angenommen hatten.
Das neue Feed gibts hier: 
http://feeds.feedburner.com/BuffedNewsWOW


----------



## Claddagh (14. Januar 2010)

Aaaah, exzellent!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen lieben Dank für die ZAM-tastische Hilfe!!
Nun bin ich endlich wieder up-to-date.

Weiter so - ich liebe Euch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Claddagh

PS.: Sollte mir das jetzt zu Denken geben, dass ich nur zu 1% der Anwender gehöre...??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## virtualtom (11. März 2011)

Auch von mir, dem anderen Teil der 1%, herzlichen Dank. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, warum sich da nichts mehr tat...


----------

